# Anyone own Marantz?



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I have been eyeballing the Marantz SR5004 and was wondering if some of you that have some experience with Marantz would tell your opinion? I need pre-outs and Hdmi 1.3 for 3d and it has them. I can get one for $450 new so what do you think? http://us.marantz.com/Products/2981.asp


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I can't speak for their new stuff, but I've had an SR-18 (their top of the line back in '99/2000) for almost 10 years now. The sound quality is terrific, relaxed is all I can say. I got it after a Kenwood separates system and went from a harsh metallic sound to an almost tube-like sound. I don't know if they use low feedback designs, better capacitors, or what, but it was definitely noticeable. 

And its age speaks for the build quality. I did end up converting it to preamp only mode when I moved to low-impedance speakers. 

So, for what it's worth, I'm a big Marantz fan.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Anthony. Build quality is probably number one in my book so it's good to know they do it well. I have been thinking of just going back to the reciever and selling off my amps but I haven't decided yet. I guess it will depend on how the reciever sounds when I do this. Thanks.:T


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

the receivers amp section is great. The only reason I off-loaded it was I blew one channel with my Magnepan speakers (4 Ohm). I had many folks on internet forums tell me that a 6 or 8 Ohm receiver could handle a flat 4 Ohm load. I can hardly blame Marantz for that. But there was a local repair facility who fixed it for about $250 and after that I added an Outlaw 5ch amp and never looked back.

But the Marantz did great driving my Atlantic Technology 350 speaker set I had beforehand.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think Marantz's only downfall is that they seem to always be late to the game and are sometimes as much as a year behind everyone else when coming out with the latest features. Marantz makes a very solid receiver.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks guy's. I have been looking around some more and it seems that the SR6004 is a better choice but more money.http://www.hometheatermag.com/receivers/marantz_sr6004_av_receiver/


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Tony, I know your an Onkyo fan so which model of Onkyo would match up with the 6004? Also what is it about Onkyo that you like so much, besides maybe price?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

My brother and brother inlaw both have Marantz and they sound spectacular, I know Denon and Marantz are sister companies But they have very different sounds. :T


----------



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

tcarcio said:


> Thanks guy's. I have been looking around some more and it seems that the SR6004 is a better choice but more money.http://www.hometheatermag.com/receivers/marantz_sr6004_av_receiver/


i am buying a marantz sr6004 tonight....refurb...A4L


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

tundraSQ said:


> i am buying a marantz sr6004 tonight....refurb...A4L


Make sure you keep us informed on how you like it. I am really leaning toward that model but I need to sell one more item to have the money.:T


----------



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

tcarcio said:


> Make sure you keep us informed on how you like it. I am really leaning toward that model but I need to sell one more item to have the money.:T


will do...i thought long and hard about going with the Onky0 NR3007....but i have always had excellent luck with Marantz in the past.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I think you'll enjoy the Marantz alot especially since you have had good luck with them in the past.:T


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well it gets tougher now because I have read that there might be a problem with the 5004 and the 6004 with what is called POD the pop of death. I guess some owners are reporting that the unit sends a loud pop thru the speakers and then goes into default and you cant get it back. Anyone here heard of this? There is a big thread at AVS about it but I don't know if it is just blown out of proportion or a real problem.:dontknow:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

tcarcio said:


> Tony, I know your an Onkyo fan so which model of Onkyo would match up with the 6004? Also what is it about Onkyo that you like so much, besides maybe price?


Dont get me wrong Marantz makes a great product and I would recommend them but they dont seem to be very fast at getting the latest features out. The build quality of Marantz ia very good.
The equivalent Onkyo would be the 706, 707 & 708. Features on the Onkyo are a bit more plentiful and you can get the 707 for around the same price.
My personal reasons for choosing Onkyo over other brands is simply the weight and features. The comparable Onkyos in almost every class weigh more than the competition and that tells me a larger power supply is employed and that means the rated power output all channels driven is going to be far more realistic.
I was a big Yamaha fan up until I bought my Onkyo 805, Denon was also a great choice but as of late they have really been cutting back on the power supply and the entire power output have fallen dramatically.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Tony. I will take a closer look at the Onkyo's. Have you seen the heat problem that I have heard some talk about?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

tcarcio said:


> Have you seen the heat problem that I have heard some talk about?


Not really, My 805 gets warm but certainly not hot like some have stated. I do not have it in a rack it sits out in full view so it get plenty of airflow. A larger power supply will get hotter and on my 805 its actually the DACs and the area around them where the processing is done that gets the warmest.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Great, good to know...:T


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

tundraSQ said:


> i am buying a marantz sr6004 tonight....refurb...A4L


How are things going with the new reciever? C'mon I gots to know........:bigsmile:


----------



## cstory (May 27, 2009)

Sorry I'm a little late to the thread. I have a Marantz SR-5004 that I have had since February, and I have had no problems with it, and I think it is a great sounding unit. To be candid, I didn't extensively audition receivers prior to purchasing the SR-5004. Frankly there weren't any stores that could provide any kind of a useful demonstration. I have a Marantz AV-8003 in my main system, so it was easy for me to stay with the Marantz.

The sound of the SR-5004 with my Selah Granduer speakers is really good. Detailed but in a relaxed way. Bad CD's still sound bad (tried listening to Billy Joel's River of Dreams last night. Ack!), and since I don't need 3D, or Audyssey Super Pro XXXL 44 :gulp: or whatever the current number is, it has everything I need.

Chuck


----------



## pl8er (Sep 4, 2009)

I too am looking for some Marantz equipment, so I'm interested to see the results. I had a much older unit, however that is long gone.

It lasted for good amount of time, just wasn't amazing though.


----------



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

tcarcio said:


> How are things going with the new reciever? C'mon I gots to know........:bigsmile:


Its a nice unit....i have not had a ton of time to use it this week...but i like it. There was some issue i had out of the box with the unit. I believe it was shipped from marantz with some hidden damage that A4L did not catch because they never opened the box.

So i am going to send it back for replacement....and i am seriously considering swtiching to the ONkyo NR3007 because i am a bit pissed that marantz would have shipped it out with some broken parts and not with the correct packing materials....seems shoddy to me.

i will update by the end of the week after i decide.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

What did AFL say about the damage? I would think they would swap it out for another. Other then that did you find that it sounds better or worse then others you've had?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

What kind of damage was it?
Not cool to buy new gear and have it messed up or broken before you get it out of the box,:foottap: kinda makes me wonder.....


----------



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

tcarcio said:


> What did AFL say about the damage? I would think they would swap it out for another. Other then that did you find that it sounds better or worse then others you've had?


A4L suggested that i fire it up and see what i thought. The damage was cosmetic to the AVR, but parts inside the accessories pack were broken and obviously they left the marantz factory like that. The actual unit had strange adhesive residue all over the top and face...i was able to clean most of that off, and there were some scratches on the unit too. A4L was concerned because they never opened it...just bought them from marantz and sold them to the public.

I emailed them that i wanted to at least have it replaced with a different 6004...or an upgrade to the onkyo at my expense because i noticed the source knob seems to be bent...and the unit was sort of loose in the box due to what i think was incorrect shipping foam.

so the damage in general was nothing major...but i still feel somewhat reluctant to hang on to this unit. I have emailed A4L some pictures and then emailed a request to upgrade or replace and have heard nothing back. i will call them tomorrow...i owuld expect them to be accommodating to my concerns and requests.


----------



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

tcarcio said:


> What did AFL say about the damage? I would think they would swap it out for another. Other then that did you find that it sounds better or worse then others you've had?


sound quality is fine....i have owned 2 other marantz AVR's and the unit it is replacing now was a denon 2309...to me i think most avts have the ability to sound great..or terrible...depending on how you set them up.

I am happy with the SQ of the marantz...to me they sound effortless....smooth. The denon is a little grainier...but i doubt i could tell the difference in a blind listening test.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I would definitley send it back. You never know what else could go wrong with a reciever that was obviously mishandled. I still am on the fence about which I want. I was thinking the 6005 and then I see that Amazon has the 7002 on sale so I am still debating with myself. http://www.thefind.com/buy-10BtfEwa...0a077061:0004&srcquery=marantz+hdmi+receivers


----------



## mpyw (Jan 8, 2010)

I came from Marantz SR6003 and just changed to a Onkyo TX-NR808.
The Marantz sound great with my Axiom speakers but the HDMI handshake issues and a bit conservative on the LFE and I need more HDMI input made me make the change.
Stereo performance, the Marantz is smoother and warmer than the Onkyo but most of my time are with movies and that's where the Onkyo rocks! Which men can resist thundering LFE action? 
Btw, I had the SR6003 for around 1.5 years and apart from the HDMI handshake issue, it does not give e any problem at all.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Sounds good. One of the reasons I looked at the 7002 was because of HDMI inputs and 2 outputs. I run a seperate amp for my sub so the low lfe you talk about shouldn't be a problem if the 7002 has it. I still do not know what I am going to do except drive myself crazy trying to figure it out.:coocoo:


----------



## mpyw (Jan 8, 2010)

One thing I like about the Onkyo is the online update features, just plug in the network and if there's any update of firmware available, it will do it automatically. and it had internet radio as well.

The 7002 does not comes with and video upscaller and it only upconvert SD signal from non-HDMI source if that's matter to you. (The new Onkyo does upscale HDMI source non-HD signal)

my old SR6003 can only process 2 channel 192khz/24bit sound track (e.g. the one with Akira BD), it will down mixed to 2 channel if it received 5 channel 192khz tracks, I don;t know about the 7002 though.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

www.accessories4less.com is the place to buy either marantz or onkyo. At this point I'd advise sticking to the *003 series. Or grabbing an Onkyo *05 series of ebay.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Deffinatly send it back at there expense or mabe ask for a steep discount and free extended warrenty.:dontknow: I buy something and want it to be perfect as we shouldn't expect any less.:T


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

tundraSQ said:


> A4L suggested that i fire it up and see what i thought. The damage was cosmetic to the AVR, but parts inside the accessories pack were broken and obviously they left the marantz factory like that. The actual unit had strange adhesive residue all over the top and face...i was able to clean most of that off, and there were some scratches on the unit too. A4L was concerned because they never opened it...just bought them from marantz and sold them to the public.
> 
> I emailed them that i wanted to at least have it replaced with a different 6004...or an upgrade to the onkyo at my expense because i noticed the source knob seems to be bent...and the unit was sort of loose in the box due to what i think was incorrect shipping foam.
> 
> so the damage in general was nothing major...but i still feel somewhat reluctant to hang on to this unit. I have emailed A4L some pictures and then emailed a request to upgrade or replace and have heard nothing back. i will call them tomorrow...i owuld expect them to be accommodating to my concerns and requests.


sometimes it happens, but I'm sure they want to sell it as scratch and dent if it works. I'm surprised to hear about this. It may have happened during transit too.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

I picked the Marantz AV8003 for the sound quality. Which is very good. I'm a little confused by their latest offering though, which will have a lower MSRP than the AV8003 as well as a lower model number. This implies it is a lower quality processor, yet it is their new processor supporting the latest stuff. So I don't know.


----------



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

lsiberian said:


> sometimes it happens, but I'm sure they want to sell it as scratch and dent if it works. I'm surprised to hear about this. It may have happened during transit too.


Marantz is advance shipping me a replacement unit....and i will be retuning this one back to them....both Marantz and Accessories4less have been providing excellent service to the situation...i am very pleased with the way this has gone. I should have my new unit friday or monday, and i will report back.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

tundraSQ said:


> Marantz is advance shipping me a replacement unit....and i will be retuning this one back to them....both Marantz and Accessories4less have been providing excellent service to the situation...i am very pleased with the way this has gone. I should have my new unit friday or monday, and i will report back.


Fantastic, glad to hear they are taking care of you. It makes me feel a little better knowing that if I go with the Marantz myself that they and AFL stand behind their products. Once you get it all set up and have a chance to really get into it let us have your thoughts. I still need to save a bit more before I buy. I would love to get the new 7005 but it will be tough. It is going for $1599 everywhere except one place that I found it for $1198.


----------



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

tcarcio said:


> Fantastic, glad to hear they are taking care of you. It makes me feel a little better knowing that if I go with the Marantz myself that they and AFL stand behind their products. Once you get it all set up and have a chance to really get into it let us have your thoughts. I still need to save a bit more before I buy. I would love to get the new 7005 but it will be tough. It is going for $1599 everywhere except one place that I found it for $1198.


Yeah they were both great....i tried to talk Mark from A4L into selling me the $1299 NR5007...and he basically refused to take my money...they really like the Marantz over there...it can't be that he makes more on the Marantz....i would guess he would make more on a $1300 Onkyo than he would on a $600 marantz.

From what i have been told on the 7005 is it very close to the new denon 3311 ( i think thats the model).....so maybe you can find a deal on the comparable denon?? I have no seen the specs on the 7005...


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Very good to hear things went well, sure is nothing like good customer service.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well after more reading I think I narrowed it down to the Marantz SR-6004 or the Onkyo TX NR1007. What do you guy's think?? I can get the Onkyo for $750 as a refurb.


----------



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

tcarcio said:


> Well after more reading I think I narrowed it down to the Marantz SR-6004 or the Onkyo TX NR1007. What do you guy's think?? I can get the Onkyo for $750 as a refurb.


i would take the 3007 over the 1007 for only $250 more.....but i would also choose a functioning 6004 over both of them unless i needed 9.2. but with the POD issue on the 6004 you might have a hard time finding people who would agree


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Unfortunatly my budget is maxed out at $750 so I cant go higher unless I wait and save a bit more. I was also thinking that if I got a refurb 6004 it should have the new firmware so the POD problem won't be an issue.


----------



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

tcarcio said:


> Unfortunatly my budget is maxed out at $750 so I cant go higher unless I wait and save a bit more. I was also thinking that if I got a refurb 6004 it should have the new firmware so the POD problem won't be an issue.


the new FW really has nothing to do with the POD. I have talked to marantz and they basically say that the 6004 show no more failures in the field than any other products they have sold...and that it is basically being way over reported online. 

I bought one and i feel pretty comfortable. I was told if it fails in the first year they will cover the shipping and send a replacement unit. I will be sure to report back if i run into any problems with mine.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well if I do get it at AFL at least I know they will take care of it if there is a problem. Any more opinions on your 5004?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I found some info you might be interesed in about seeing what firmware you have with Marantz recievers. I guess the POD problem happens when you bitstream from your blu ray player and if you just let the player decode it doesn't happen. I don't know how true it is but it is worth knowing just in case......

Push the three buttons "Pure Direct", "7.1CH INPUT" and "M-DAX" on the front panel all together for more than three seconds.

Then the display shows "Service Mode".
After a while it shows the receiver model

With the "Enter" button you can now ask for more information continuously.

V070903 2N

MZ738000065

B1 10708201
B2 20708231

HDMI Ver.h30


----------



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

tcarcio said:


> I found some info you might be interesed in about seeing what firmware you have with Marantz recievers. I guess the POD problem happens when you bitstream from your blu ray player and if you just let the player decode it doesn't happen. I don't know how true it is but it is worth knowing just in case......
> 
> Push the three buttons "Pure Direct", "7.1CH INPUT" and "M-DAX" on the front panel all together for more than three seconds.
> 
> ...


yes i have seen that...but couldn't find it again...thanks. I want to check the FW of the unit i am mailing back tomorrow against the new unit i should be receiving tomorrow.

I have not heard that the POD was caused by a a blue ray ....from what i can read into Winstons posts, and in talking to mark at A4L, it is an issue with a certain dish network cable box sending a spike when it is in in TIVO mode and is rapidly being switched from FW to RW and back again...

someone said the dish set top box is designed to send this spike to prevent pirating of the signal...or maybe making digital copies of programing...i really don't know.

But i do know that winston also has a cable signal gain amplifier downstream so that may also cause it...who really knows.

I feel that there is a definite "issue" with this unit that has been well documented...but lots of electronics fail...and i am not going to rule out the purchase of the 6004 based on the problems winston had.

*knock on wood* *lol*:dontknow:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Oh, I thought you got the 5004? I am really wanting to buy the 6004 and hear this warm Marantz sound everyone talks about. Do you know if A4L has a return policy if you don't like your purchase?


----------



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

tcarcio said:


> Oh, I thought you got the 5004? I am really wanting to buy the 6004 and hear this warm Marantz sound everyone talks about. Do you know if A4L has a return policy if you don't like your purchase?


nope I have the sr6004....and before that a sr7500 and sr880II ....and i would not say that marantz has a "warm" sound....at least not overly so. Anymore than i would say denon has a cold or bright sound as they sometimes get described as having. But that's again just my opinion....i like marantz...but compared to the 7500 and the 880, i would say the 6004 shares more of its physical appearance to a denon...but in the short time i have listened to it, i would say it has more balls than the denon 2309 i traded up from.


as for the return policy...its on the website....its decent, and they seem to be a great company to deal with.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Good to know. I keep looking over to the empty space in my AV rack and thinking I should just order the 6004 now.:scratch:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

tcarcio said:


> Well after more reading I think I narrowed it down to the Marantz SR-6004 or the Onkyo TX NR1007. What do you guy's think?? I can get the Onkyo for $750 as a refurb.


I'd stick my cash into the Marantz:T


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm thinking the same thing. Now I just need to pry the cash out of my stingy hands and pull the trigger.:doh:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Do it.:T And let us know what you think, i know you'll be happy.:sn:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

OK, I made up my mind and I am going to get the new SR-5005. I was told by the dealer that they will ship in the next ten day's. I think that I might as well get the new model that has the HDMI 1.4a so if I ever try 3d I won't have to upgrade. So there, I made up my mind.........................I think?????:heehee:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Good call.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

TC, I just got an e-mail from OutlawAudio, and apparently they are selling the 5005 now as well.

Not sure what kind of price you were quoted locally, but you may want to check Outlaw out.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Anthony said:


> TC, I just got an e-mail from OutlawAudio, and apparently they are selling the 5005 now as well.
> 
> Not sure what kind of price you were quoted locally, but you may want to check Outlaw out.


Thanks, I will check it out.:T

Just checked. Good price except they want to charge me sales tax.....:foottap:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well after talking with Mark he convinced me that the 5004 was every bit the 5005 is except for the 3d Hdmi 1.4 and it really isn't a big deal to me since I don't have 3d and I am not sure if I will ever get it because I don't think it will fly. So for $455 I ordered the 5004 and that included shipping and a 3 year extended warranty.Should have it by friday.:bigsmile: Well at least now I can start stressing about something else.:scratch:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorry to thread jack but does outlaw sell only through ther doors or do they have dealers? Reason being i'm sending back both Emotiva's as i've had nothing but trouble with them.
Outlaw seems to be the only other option in my price range without going used. :T


----------



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

tcarcio said:


> Well after talking with Mark he convinced me that the 5004 was every bit the 5005 is except for the 3d Hdmi 1.4 and it really isn't a big deal to me since I don't have 3d and I am not sure if I will ever get it because I don't think it will fly. So for $455 I ordered the 5004 and that included shipping and a 3 year extended warranty.Should have it by friday.:bigsmile: Well at least now I can start stressing about something else.:scratch:


yeah mark cane be pretty convincing on selling these 6004 and 5004's :gulp:

I am on day 4 of my 6004....*knock on wood*
I figure if i make it thru a month without the POD i can relax a little...actually i am not stressed at all..if it pops. i send it back and get something else...always up for shoping:rofl2:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

tundraSQ said:


> yeah mark cane be pretty convincing on selling these 6004 and 5004's :gulp:
> 
> I am on day 4 of my 6004....*knock on wood*
> I figure if i make it thru a month without the POD i can relax a little...actually i am not stressed at all..if it pops. i send it back and get something else...always up for shoping:rofl2:


Mark doesn't think there is any problem anyway. He said only about 25 people reported problems out of all that were sold and that is par for the course with recievers anyway. I am not worried about it either because I got the extended warranty so I am covered for awhile.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I got my 5004 all set up and running and it sounds great. I still have alot of reading in the manual to do so I can get to know the unit. I want to see if you can set a target curve and I need to rename inputs. So far I really like it. I will do some movie watching in the next few day's and let you guy's know what I think.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well after a month of useing the 5004 I will say I am very happy with the reciever. Maybe one complaint with it is it seems to give to much attention to the surrounds and I have to bring them down a little lower then the rest of the speakers so they are not as noticable. Other then that I really like the seperation that it has when watching movies and also the detail in each channel is fantastic. Much better then my Pioneer. It really does surround well and makes you feel more invlolved with sports especially. I do think Audyssey is better then Mcacc because of that. So far I am very happy.


----------



## tundraSQ (Mar 17, 2007)

tcarcio said:


> Well after a month of useing the 5004 I will say I am very happy with the reciever. Maybe one complaint with it is it seems to give to much attention to the surrounds and I have to bring them down a little lower then the rest of the speakers so they are not as noticable. Other then that I really like the seperation that it has when watching movies and also the detail in each channel is fantastic. Much better then my Pioneer. It really does surround well and makes you feel more invlolved with sports especially. I do think Audyssey is better then Mcacc because of that. So far I am very happy.


I agree...have been thinking my rear surrounds on my SR6004 seem to be too hot as well....i may dial them back a notch. But after a month i too love my SR6004.

my one complaint is the rear speaker inputs could be a lot beefier. I am currently setting up some new speaker wire using locking banana pins, and i am noticing alot of flex on the binding posts...i hope that is not going to lead to problems down the line.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

My brother in-law has the same coplaint about his surrounds, he shut the rears off and just uses the sides. I told him to adjust the level but notsure if he has done so:dontknow:. I also do not think he did auto setup either nor did he use a meter.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

There is one more thing. My Pioneer used to let me save my speaker sizes before cal but with the Marantz you have to go back and change them after cal. Not a big deal but something I liked. The Marantz sets my fronts and center to large and I wish it would just let me set them to small before cal and be done with it. Overall I like it though and I am very happy with it.


----------



## Joe in Seattle (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm leaning toward the Marantz SR 7005 rather than its Denon cousin the 3311. The Marantz costs more, but the style is killer, and I'm wondering about sound difference if anyone has an opinion to share about current built receivers?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I own Denon and my brother has Marantz we have almost the same speaker setup with his having a few years on mine i would describe the sound a bit cleaner maybe crisper sounding as the Denon just seems to sound powerful if that makes any sense they are both very good sounding but for sound quality my cards definatly go to Marantz.:T



P.S. I'll always be a Denon boy, however.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

own an SR6003 and while I love it, i'm dying to switch to an AV7005


----------



## kflory (Feb 6, 2010)

Very late to this thread, but for future viewers just wanted to add...

I bought a AV8003/MM8003, and a SA8003 in January this year (to replace an ADCOM stack).

My only complaint was the was no active crossover when used for bi-amping so I added a DCX2496 for the job.

Other than that, I could not be happier with the purchase.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

OK, I got a question for you Marantz owners. I listen to music in stereo and when I do so the Marantz shows 2 speakers L + R on the front of the unit. My question is why doesn't it show L + R and lfe? The sub is working fine but it doesn't show up on the pic on the front of the Marantz. Is that just a miscue or do all Marantz show up like that in stereo?


----------



## kflory (Feb 6, 2010)

The indicator reflects the incoming signal, not the output.

Here is what is says in my AV8000 users manual:



> *ENCODED CHANNEL STATUS indicators *
> These indicators display the channels that are encoded with a digital input signal.
> If the digital input signal is Dolby Digital 5.1ch or DTS 5.1ch, “L”, “C”, “R”, “SL”, “SR” and “LFE” will be illuminated.
> If the digital input signal is 2 channel PCM-audio, “L” and “R” will be illuminated.
> ...


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

OK, Great and Thanks. That must be in my manual also and I missed it. Makes sense now that it is explained. Thanks again and Merry Christmas and Happy new year. :wave:


----------

